# ST coilovers available from Fifteen52



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM or email for the best price around on ST coilovers. These are made in Germany by KW and offer a 5 year warranty.


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

Anyone have experience with these??


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

I will try and see if I can find some people. But everyone loves the way these ride.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM or email for the lowest price around, too low to advertise
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Replied to all


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

feel free to post up installed pics


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM or email for the lowest price around, too low to advertise
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We are also a full KW dealer


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Replied to all


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Made in Germany by KW and have a 5 year warranty.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

These are a great daily driver coilover.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM or email for the best price around
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Replied to all


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Everything from ST springs, ST-X and ST-XTA coilovers and KW Height Adjustable Springs (HAS), V1, V2, V3 and more coilovers.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM or email for the best price around
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Replied to all


----------



## ultrahuck (Aug 28, 2013)

*ST Rebate?*

The $800 price is pretty good but is there any chance ST will be running its usual $100 rebate on the STs any time soon again???

Thanks,
Tom

2013 VW Beetle Turbo Convertible

I have STs in my 2009 MINI Cooper Clubman S and love them. Want to get the same ride in my VW.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

I can do less than $800, but ST only does the rebate in late spring/early summer. PM sent


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Post up pics of your ST or KW setups


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Go low for not a lot of dough


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM or email for the best price around
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Replied to all


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM or email for the lowest price around
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We well be here all this weekend and next week during SEMA taking orders.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Replied to all


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM or email for the lowest price around
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Made in Germany by KW and come with a 5 year warranty.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Replied to all


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM or email for the lowest prices around
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving and I will be here all weekend for orders.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Replied to all


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM or email for the price too low to advertise.
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

STs make a great present even from yourself.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM or email for the price too low to advertise.
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Replied to all


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM or email for the price too low to advertise.
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Post up some installed pics


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM or email for the price too low to advertise.
[email protected]

and please post up some installed pics


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Replied to all


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM or email for the price too low to advertise.
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We are also a full KW dealer as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We have the best prices on ST and KW.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM or email for the price too low to advertise.
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Replied to all


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM or email for the price too low to advertise.
[email protected]


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

Do you need New strut mounts and shock mounts when installing the ST Coilovers on a new vehicle?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

If it is a new low mileage car, you don't need new mounts.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Replied to all, these are the best deals of the year.


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

Is there a special tool needed to remove the old suspension and would Fiften52 happen to have that as well?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

The strut spreader? No we don't offer that, but most I have seen were made from other tools.


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> The strut spreader? No we don't offer that, but most I have seen were made from other tools.


I guess my question should have been; Is it necessary to have to do the install or if any other proprietary tools are necessary.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

I would have to check, but I am not sure if the spreader tool is needed on the mk5/6 chassis.


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I would have to check, but I am not sure if the spreader tool is needed on the mk5/6 chassis.


Any update?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

I have not found out. We don't do installs.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

pm or email for the lowest price
[email protected]


----------



## Andymckinnon33 (May 4, 2016)

Ive Got them on my new style beetle and they're great! Really smooth when driving and perfect drop. Would highly recommend them.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

The ST coilovers are made in Germany by KW and come with 5 year warranty.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Replied to all


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

pm or email for the lowest price
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM or email for the lowest price
[email protected]


----------

